# Anyone know of lupron side effects?



## Sendo (Nov 25, 2012)

Just curious  because last year our girl had lupron shots and if anything it made her even more hormonal and it disturbed her normal egg laying cycle...she went from exactly 47-49 hrs to 60-65hrs. From what I've read lupron is bad...so why do vets give it...still? just to make a buck on your poor bird? We thought she was egg bound and took her to an emergency clinic. She was given those shots to help her with contractions (I forgot the name) and she successfully passed the egg (they wanted to do a Cesarian on her). A few months after the lupron wore off...she laid eggs at exactly 48 hrs apart. I don't know of long term side effects and neither does the vet...but my advise is keep your money, buy them a toy or parts, lupron is useless.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

For some birds, lupron works effectively at controlling hormones.

I'm not sure what you are saying about the hours between laying. Are you talking about the hours between each clutch or the hour between each egg? For cockatiels, they typically lay an egg every 48 hours until the clutch is finished being laid. So the 48 hour window you are talking about is normal.

For extreme cases of chronic egg laying..like if they have tried all types of hormone reduction and nothing works, we do recommend lupron injections. I have not heard much about side effects, but if I had a pet bird I never saw because she was laying eggs all the time and lupron injections did the trick for her, then i'd be happy to pay for the injections. 

However, there is no guarantee that lupron will work on all birds. It may work on 1 bird perfectly and then not affect a different bird. Lupron is a drug that only works on certains birds, and there is nothing wrong with that. There is no drug out there that is *guaranteed* to work on everyone. Just because it did not work on your bird does not mean it is a bad drug and you do not need to slam it.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If she was given lupron in the midst of laying a clutch, that was a bad idea. Its best to give it AFTER a hen has finished a clutch for the best results. But as Bailey said, it works on some hens and not on others. We had one member who was pretty sure the lupron had made his hen infertile, which is most likely a side effect of it. But as with every medication, there is going to be side effects and its up to the owner to choose whether to use it or not.


----------



## Sendo (Nov 25, 2012)

Sorry I meant she normally lays an egg every 48 hrs, but after lupron she laid every 60-65 hrs. After it wore off, she laid it every 48 hrs. She laid very small clutches of 2-3 eggs per clutch. And I just found this http://www.drugs.com/lupron.html

Don't know how anyone could give a bird lupron...


----------



## Sendo (Nov 25, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> If she was given lupron in the midst of laying a clutch, that was a bad idea. Its best to give it AFTER a hen has finished a clutch for the best results. But as Bailey said, it works on some hens and not on others. We had one member who was pretty sure the lupron had made his hen infertile, which is most likely a side effect of it. But as with every medication, *there is going to be side effects* and its up to the owner to choose whether to use it or not.


Totally


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> Don't know how anyone could give a bird lupron...


It has saved the lives and health of a lot of chronic egg layers. It isn't guaranteed to work on every hen and there's a possibility of side effects with any drug (apparently birds have fewer side effects with it than humans do). But it's beneficial overall because it's generally safe and effective.

Link: http://www.parrotletranch.com/lupron.html


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Well if it has any possibility of fixing a problem, I'm not against it.


----------

